# Elezioni comunali 2016. Roma, Milano e co. 5 giugno 2016.



## admin (1 Giugno 2016)

Domenica 5 giugno dalle ore 7 alle ore 23 gli italiani saranno nuovamente chiamati alle urne per le elezioni comunali. Si voterà per eleggere i nuovi sindaci di tantissimi comuni della nostra penisola.

Tra le altre, si voterà per eleggere i nuovi primi cittadini di Roma, Milano, Torino, Bologna, Napoli, Cagliari e Trieste.

Per i ballottaggi si tornerà al voto il 19 giugno.

Seguiranno tutte le notizie.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Domenica 5 giugno dalle ore 7 alle ore 23 gli italiani saranno nuovamente chiamati alle urne per le elezioni comunali. Si voterà per eleggere i nuovi sindaci di tantissimi comuni della nostra penisola.
> 
> Tra le altre, si voterà per eleggere i nuovi primi cittadini di Roma, Milano, Torino, Bologna, Napoli, Cagliari e Trieste.
> 
> ...



un in bocca al lupo a tutti i candidati , che vinca il sindaco migliore e un auspicio di VERO cambiamento . 

Che la gente capisca che cosi non si può più andare avanti e che metta veramente la freccia verso un rinnovamento totale della politica italiana .


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Giugno 2016)

Speriamo Berlusca resti tagliato fuori subito da ogni ballottaggio


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Speriamo Berlusca resti tagliato fuori subito da ogni ballottaggio



Se ha preparato le altre città come ha preparato Roma non c'è manco da discutere.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> *un in bocca al lupo a tutti i candidati , che vinca il sindaco migliore* e un auspicio di VERO cambiamento .
> 
> Che la gente capisca che cosi non si può più andare avanti e che metta veramente la freccia verso un rinnovamento totale della politica italiana .



Questa è una vera carognata, non puoi fare gli auguri a tutti e poi praticamente estrometterli tutti tranne i 5 stelle


----------



## wfiesso (1 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Speriamo Berlusca resti tagliato fuori subito da ogni ballottaggio



Ecco, questa sarebbe una randellata nelle zone pubiche...


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Giugno 2016)

Torino e Bologna quasi sicuramente saranno del PD
Roma al m5s

Milano già è combattuta, favorito sala però


----------



## Nick (2 Giugno 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Torino e Bologna quasi sicuramente saranno del PD
> Roma al m5s
> 
> Milano già è combattuta, favorito sala però


Occhio che i recenti sondaggi "clandestini" danno la Raggi in netto calo, quasi alla pari di Giachetti, sarà combattuta anche a Roma.


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (2 Giugno 2016)

Nick ha scritto:


> Occhio che i recenti sondaggi "clandestini" danno la Raggi in netto calo, quasi alla pari di Giachetti, sarà combattuta anche a Roma.



a Roma i voti si vendono.. e quello è un fattore imprevedibile


----------



## juventino (2 Giugno 2016)

Il PD dovrebbe vincere agevolmente a Torino e Bologna, ma se ciò non dovesse accadere al primo turno potrebbe riaprirsi tutto al ballottaggio (a patto che gli sfidanti siano i 5 stelle). Dovrebbe farcela pure a Milano (al ballottaggio), Sala lo vedo favorito.
Scontatissima le vittorie della Raggi a Roma (nonostante tutto ce la farà) e di De Magistris a Napoli.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Giugno 2016)

Ieri oltre al promuovere il SI al referendum Benigni ha anche detto che voterà Giachetti a Roma...


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Giugno 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ieri oltre al promuovere il SI al referendum Benigni ha anche detto che voterà Giachetti a Roma...



Giachetti??? Come diavolo si è ridotto  ...


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Giachetti??? Come diavolo si è ridotto  ...



Venduto alla sinistra (e finta sinistra) da sempre..l'ho detto di là: artista geniale ma uomo infimo


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2016)

Dai ragazzi tutti a fare il vostro dovere e proviamo a cambiare questo paese di M .


----------



## Nicco (5 Giugno 2016)

Da spettatore osservo il tritio che seguirà questa giornata.


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Giugno 2016)

*Repubblica: Affluenza alle 12, poco sopra al 20%*


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Giugno 2016)

Non male come affluenza il 20% alle 12, speriamo si continui così


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Giugno 2016)

*Repubblica ha cambiato versione

Affluenza sotto il 18%
-Roma 14.8%
-Milano 16%*


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2016)

Penso proprio che alla fine il Pd vincerà a Milano e a Roma si andrà ai ballottaggi .


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2016)

Ho visto un intervista di un tipo che esce dal seggio di Roma con questa frase " deve torna' il fascio , destra fascista con la Meloni contro il comunismo grillino " 

Comunismo ?? Fascismo ?? Grillino ??? Ma dove vive sta gente ?


----------



## Hammer (5 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho visto un intervista di un tipo che esce dal seggio di Roma con questa frase " deve torna' il fascio , destra fascista con la Meloni contro il comunismo grillino "
> 
> Comunismo ?? Fascismo ?? Grillino ??? Ma dove vive sta gente ?



Gente che ha la consapevolezza storico/politica di una barbabietola


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho visto un intervista di un tipo che esce dal seggio di Roma con questa frase " deve torna' il fascio , destra fascista con la Meloni contro il comunismo grillino "
> 
> Comunismo ?? Fascismo ?? Grillino ??? Ma dove vive sta gente ?



ma non erano tutti fasci i grillini??


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ho visto un intervista di un tipo che esce dal seggio di Roma con questa frase " deve torna' il fascio , destra fascista con la Meloni contro il comunismo grillino "
> 
> Comunismo ?? Fascismo ?? Grillino ??? Ma dove vive sta gente ?



Certa gente è quello che è, ma non la biasimo manco tanto.

Avete idea di cosa sia Roma, oggi? Non è più una capitale occidentale. E' Bangladesh.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Certa gente è quello che è, ma non la biasimo manco tanto.
> 
> Avete idea di cosa sia Roma, oggi? Non è più una capitale occidentale. E' Bangladesh.


Guarda io per lavoro ho il 90% delle persone che mi seguono romani ( addetti , facchini ecc ecc ) e capisco quello che dici .. Ma infatti il voto di oggi sarà sintomatico .. O Roma VERAMENTE cerca la svolta e il " salto nel buio " oppure è destinata al fallimento .


----------



## smallball (5 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guarda io per lavoro ho il 90% delle persone che mi seguono romani ( addetti , facchini ecc ecc ) e capisco quello che dici .. Ma infatti il voto di oggi sarà sintomatico .. O Roma VERAMENTE cerca la svolta e il " salto nel buio " oppure è destinata al fallimento .



Roma storicmente e' sempre stata una citta' di "destra" e' risaputo,ricordatevi le alte % del Msi soprattutto durante il duello elettorale contro Rutelli del 1993


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2016)

Primi exit poll da La Repubblica


----------



## ildemone85 (5 Giugno 2016)

disfatta biblica per berlusconi silvio


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Giugno 2016)

Come prevedibile meloni fuori dal ballottaggio


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Giugno 2016)

Se questi sono i risultati, Berlusconi ne esce distrutto


----------



## ildemone85 (5 Giugno 2016)

servono i voti reali


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Giugno 2016)

Il risultato più inaspettato forse potrà essere Torino, bisogna vedere se sti exit poll valgono qualcosa.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Giugno 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il risultato più inaspettato forse potrà essere Torino, bisogna vedere se sti exit poll valgono qualcosa.



Tra poco ci saranno le prime proiezioni.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Giugno 2016)

*Per Forza Italia probabilissimi ballottaggi a Milano e Napoli. Nel primo caso svantaggio colmabile, nel secondo caso molto difficile. 

Exit Poll Milano: Sala avrebbe ottenuto tra il 41 e il 45%, Parisi tra il 35 e il 39% e Corrado (M5s) tra 8 e il 12%.

Exit Poll Napoli: De Magistris è tra il 43 e il 47%, Lettieri tra il 20 e il 24%, Valente (Pd) tra il 15 e il 19% e Brambilla (M5s) tra il'11 e il 15%. *


----------



## ildemone85 (5 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Per Forza Italia probabilissimi ballottaggi a Milano e Napoli. Nel primo caso svantaggio colmabile, nel secondo caso molto difficile.
> 
> Exit Poll Milano: Sala avrebbe ottenuto tra il 41 e il 45%, Parisi tra il 35 e il 39% e Corrado (M5s) tra 8 e il 12%.
> 
> Exit Poll Napoli: De Magistris è tra il 43 e il 47%, Lettieri tra il 20 e il 24%, Valente (Pd) tra il 15 e il 19% e Brambilla (M5s) tra il'11 e il 15%. *



0 su 4, non vincerà da nessuna parte


----------



## Louis Gara (5 Giugno 2016)

Bene così, non deve restargli niente in mano


----------



## goleador 70 (5 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Per Forza Italia probabilissimi ballottaggi a Milano e Napoli. Nel primo caso svantaggio colmabile, nel secondo caso molto difficile.
> 
> Exit Poll Milano: Sala avrebbe ottenuto tra il 41 e il 45%, Parisi tra il 35 e il 39% e Corrado (M5s) tra 8 e il 12%.
> 
> Exit Poll Napoli: De Magistris è tra il 43 e il 47%, Lettieri tra il 20 e il 24%, Valente (Pd) tra il 15 e il 19% e Brambilla (M5s) tra il'11 e il 15%. *



Apparte Milano disfatta epica per Silvio 

Godo


----------



## ildemone85 (5 Giugno 2016)

a milano si tiene a galla grazie a salvini, appena quest'ultimo si decide a farlo fuori, non conterà più nulla


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2016)

Godo , Silvio deve scomparire !!!


----------



## ildemone85 (5 Giugno 2016)

ormai può reggersi solo con le mazzette da 20 euro


----------



## BossKilla7 (5 Giugno 2016)

Mi dicono che SB ha trionfato a Roma 

Il ballottaggio a Napoli possono pure rispiarmarselo


----------



## ildemone85 (5 Giugno 2016)

affosserà pure parisi a milano


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Giugno 2016)

A breve i risultati reali


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2016)

Aspettiamo i dati reali che sti ExitPoll la maggior parte delle volte sono dei FAIL .


----------



## ildemone85 (5 Giugno 2016)

i dati reali saranno pure più nefasti


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Giugno 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> i dati reali saranno pure più nefasti



Vediamo tra una ventina di minuti .


----------



## Hellscream (5 Giugno 2016)

Solo a Milano per ora sembra ancora in gioco e un po' anche a Napoli...

Piccolo OT: Quant'è bona la Raggi


----------



## ildemone85 (5 Giugno 2016)

a napoli è straout fidati, verrà ridicolizzato al ballottaggio, ma può darsi non ci arrivi neanche


----------



## admin (5 Giugno 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Solo a Milano per ora sembra ancora in gioco e un po' anche a Napoli...
> 
> Piccolo OT: Quant'è bona la Raggi



Ma no, dai! Ha delle orecchie che manco Dumbo!


----------



## ildemone85 (5 Giugno 2016)

urne chiuse da 1 ora e ancora zero dati, peggio del burkina faso


----------



## Hellscream (5 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma no, dai! Ha delle orecchie che manco Dumbo!



A me di viso piace un sacco


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Giugno 2016)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> urne chiuse da 1 ora e ancora zero dati, peggio del burkina faso



Chissà che trucchi staranno facendo


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2016)

A Torino il movimento al 33% ???? :O


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2016)

Non sono usciti nemmeno i dati reali dell'affluenza.... Robe da matti.


----------



## juventino (6 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A Torino il movimento al 33% ???? :O



Per il momento è la sorpresa della serata.


----------



## juventino (6 Giugno 2016)

A Roma la Raggi è saldamente in testa mentre Giachetti e Meloni sono divisi da meno di un punto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> A Roma la Raggi è saldamente in testa mentre Giachetti e Meloni sono divisi da meno di un punto.



Marchini ???


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2016)

A Bologna, feudo PD da millemila anni affluenza al 59%, contro il *72%* della scorsa volta. Questo risultato potrebbe portare altre sorprese


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Giugno 2016)

Risalita forte della meloni, ma giachetti pare avanti


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Giugno 2016)

Il risultato di Torino comunque è pazzesco, renzi a casa


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2016)

A Bologna il candidato PD dal 50 e passa della scorsa volta ora è al 37. Il m5s si gioca il ballottagio contro la destra. Sono al 20/21 tutte e due. Qui si rischia di fare qualcosa di assurdo


----------



## juventino (6 Giugno 2016)

A Bologna Merola (PD) al 40% mentre i candidati del centrodestra e 5 Stelle sono testa a testa per andare al ballottaggio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2016)

Ma ci rendiamo conto che a BOLOGNA il pd prende il 40%  ... Ma cosa diavolo devono fare questi per non farsi votare più ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A Bologna il candidato PD dal 50 e passa della scorsa volta ora è al 37. Il m5s si gioca il ballottagio contro la destra. Sono al 20/21 tutte e due. Qui si rischia di fare qualcosa di assurdo



Mamma mia


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2016)

TORINO il M5S al 37% !!!!!


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Giugno 2016)

Mah, io vedo bene i 5S solo a Roma, nelle altre piazze verranno buttati fuori dall'altra parte.

E la destra non vincerà manco a Milano.


----------



## juventino (6 Giugno 2016)

Clamoroso a Torino! La Appendino (M5S) al 37% è a soli due punti da Fassino al 39%!


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2016)

C'è vespa che è in panico Ahahahahah ... SERVO schiavo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma ci rendiamo conto che a BOLOGNA il pd prende il 40%  ... Ma cosa diavolo devono fare questi per non farsi votare più ?



Stai scherzando? Guarda che anche così è un risultato assurdo. Il PD prendeva punte di quasi il 60% a volte a Bologna. Già la scorsa volta c'è mancato poco che Merola andasse al ballotaggio. Se si va al ballottaggio l'opportunità di prendere Bologna è reale. Sarebbe una roba assurda. Tra l'altro Bologna non è certo una città disastrata come le altre...


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Giugno 2016)

Risultati disastrosi per il PD, godo


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Stai scherzando? Guarda che anche così è un risultato assurdo. Il PD prendeva punte di quasi il 60% a volte a Bologna. Già la scorsa volta c'è mancato poco che Merola andasse al ballotaggio. Se si va al ballottaggio l'opportunità di prendere Bologna è reale. Sarebbe una roba assurda. Tra l'altro Bologna non è certo una città disastrata come le altre...



A beh sisi


----------



## juventino (6 Giugno 2016)

Ridendo e scherzando i 5 Stelle rischiano di prendersi due città come Roma e Torino in un solo colpo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ridendo e scherzando i 5 Stelle rischiano di prendersi due città come Roma e Torino in un solo colpo.



La sorpresa è Torino. Se vanno al ballottaggio i voti di chi non vota PD in teoria dovrebbero andare al m5s. La cosa bella del m5s ai ballottaggi è che prendono i voti di tutti. 

Se il m5s va al ballottaggio contro il PD si prende una buona parte dei voti leghisti e di destra, se va al ballottaggio con la destra si cucca una buona parte di voti del PD e dei vari partitini di sinistra. 

Mi auguro che riesca a giocarsi il ballottaggio a Bologna.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ridendo e scherzando i 5 Stelle rischiano di prendersi due città come Roma e Torino in un solo colpo.



Volesse iddio... Ma comunque ci sono i ballottaggi


----------



## Blu71 (6 Giugno 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ridendo e scherzando i 5 Stelle rischiano di prendersi due città come Roma e Torino in un solo colpo.



Se non vincono al primo turno al ballottaggio li fregano.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Giugno 2016)

Ottima la lega a Bologna


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2016)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se non vincono al primo turno al ballottaggio li fregano.



Per me è il contrario. L'unica abbinamento che vedo sfavorito al ballottaggio è un duo Raggi Meloni. Ho la convinzione che vincerebbe la Meloni


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2016)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se non vincono al primo turno al ballottaggio li fregano.



Impossibile arrivare al 50% al primo turno


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Giugno 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Per me è il contrario. L'unica abbinamento che vedo sfavorito al ballottaggio è un duo Raggi Meloni. Ho la convinzione che vincerebbe la Meloni



Anche per me li mettono in mezzo. Poi dipende, in questi casi non c'è mai il 100% dello spostamento dei voti, quindi a Roma è fatta (ma si sapeva), a Torino anche stanno bene ma il centrodestra penso di avvicini al PD piuttosto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Giugno 2016)

I 5 stelle vinceranno sia a Torino che a Roma, al ballottaggio vincono sempre perché (purtroppo) prendono i voti della destra


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Giugno 2016)

A Milano tra centrodestra e PD oltre 80% dei voti...

la città più importante d'Italia è quella Politicamente più cavernicola 

almeno al sud i voti li comprano, qui proprio li votano


----------



## admin (6 Giugno 2016)

A Roma la Meloni in vantaggio su Giachetti. Disastro per Ridge e Berlusconi.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Giugno 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La sorpresa è Torino. Se vanno al ballottaggio i voti di chi non vota PD in teoria dovrebbero andare al m5s. La cosa bella del m5s ai ballottaggi è che prendono i voti di tutti.
> 
> Se il m5s va al ballottaggio contro il PD si prende una buona parte dei voti leghisti e di destra, se va al ballottaggio con la destra si cucca una buona parte di voti del PD e dei vari partitini di sinistra.
> 
> Mi auguro che riesca a giocarsi il ballottaggio a Bologna.



I partiti "tradizionali", secondo me, faranno di tutto per non far vincere il M5S.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2016)

La Meloni va al ballottaggio sicuro ormai. La vedo già sindaco di Roma....


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Giugno 2016)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se non vincono al primo turno al ballottaggio li fregano.



Non credo, la gente è pecorona,
prima non si fidavano a votarli, ma se iniziano a vedere voti li triplicano,
se stavolta prendono un paio di comuni importanti alle politiche fanno il botto

già ora molti a Bologna faranno come tafazzi per non averli votati...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non credo, la gente è pecorona,
> prima non si fidavano a votarli, ma se iniziano a vedere voti li triplicano,
> se stavolta prendono un paio di comuni importanti alle politiche fanno il botto
> 
> già ora molti a Bologna faranno come tafazzi per non averli votati...




A Bologna rivince Merola se va la Lega al ballottaggio invece del m5s... Come buttare al vento il dissenso per il sindaco PD. Mi auguro che Bugani ce la possa fare, ma la vedo dura


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> A Roma la Meloni in vantaggio su Giachetti. Disastro per Ridge e Berlusconi.



Ma quando capirete che Fi Lega e Fardelli d'Italia sono la stessa cosa?


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2016)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I partiti "tradizionali", secondo me, faranno di tutto per non far vincere il M5S.



Si ma fatti due domande sul perché , non è una cosa positiva


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma quando capirete che Fi Lega e Fardelli d'Italia sono la stessa cosa?



Così tanto la stessa cosa che si sono presentati con due candidati diversi.

Intanto spero che il vecchiaccio vada a casa e lasci spazio a Salvini (e solo Salvini, dei partitini della domenica mi sono stufato e non servono a nulla).

Se la situazione si stabilizza c'è da essere curiosi adesso.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma fatti due domande sul perché , non è una cosa positiva



Non ho detto che è una cosa positiva ma che è la cosa che conviene fare ai partiti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2016)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che è una cosa positiva ma che è la cosa che conviene fare ai partiti.



Sisi certo , il mio era un discorso ampio non certo riferito a te .


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2016)

SAVONA M5S al 30% !!!!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2016)

Da mentana uno ha detto che a Torino, la città più avanti con lo spoglio hanno scrutinato tipo 200 schede! E' possibile???


----------



## Blu71 (6 Giugno 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Da mentana uno ha detto che a Torino, la città più avanti con lo spoglio hanno scrutinato tipo 200 schede! E' possibile???



Bisogna vedere a che ora hanno chiuso effettivamente i seggi. Comunque lo spoglio per le amministrative non è semplice.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Giugno 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Da mentana uno ha detto che a Torino, la città più avanti con lo spoglio hanno scrutinato tipo 200 schede! E' possibile???



Ma no, 200 schede le avranno scrutinate in una sede, mica in tutta la città.

(e sono comunque pochissime imho)


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma no, 200 schede le avranno scrutinate in una sede, mica in tutta la città.
> 
> (e sono comunque pochissime imho)



E' quello che gli ha detto Mentana, ma poi il tipo ha ribadito che sono proprio 200 schede totali


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Giugno 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> E' quello che gli ha detto Mentana, ma poi il tipo ha ribadito che sono proprio 200 schede totali





A questo punto non fanno in tempo per il 2021.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2016)

Marchini a Roma si è suicidato quando l'ha appoggiato il nano . GODO


----------



## Jaqen (6 Giugno 2016)

Sul corriere mettono Giacchetti avanti. 
Quindi, a Torino chi votava FI ha votato M5S, a Bologna stabile PD, a Milano finché Salvini appoggia FI questo è il risultato. Da vedere il ballottaggio a Roma, se vince Giacchetti sulla Meloni può minare la Raggi, se vince la Meloni, Raggi sindaco di Roma facile.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sul corriere mettono Giacchetti avanti.
> Quindi, a Torino chi votava FI ha votato M5S, a Bologna stabile PD, a Milano finché Salvini appoggia FI questo è il risultato. Da vedere il ballottaggio a Roma, se vince Giacchetti sulla Meloni può minare la Raggi, se vince la Meloni, Raggi sindaco di Roma facile.



Fa te che io vedo il contrario esatto di quello che vedi tu 

La raggi vince facile se va al ballottaggio con giacchetti, se va con la Meloni rischia la sconfitta. A Bologna il PD ha perso tantissimi voti rispetto al passato, anche se al ballottaggio vincerà facile se ci sarà il candidato della lega, se ci sarà il m5s invece è tutta da vedere la cosa


----------



## Jaqen (6 Giugno 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Fa te che io vedo il contrario esatto di quello che vedi tu
> 
> La raggi vince facile se va al ballottaggio con giacchetti, se va con la Meloni rischia la sconfitta. A Bologna il PD ha perso tantissimi voti rispetto al passato, anche se al ballottaggio vincerà facile se ci sarà il candidato della lega, se ci sarà il m5s invece è tutta da vedere la cosa



Per me a Bologna il PD ha perso i voti di chi non è andato a votare, non si sono convertiti in altro.
Non conosco la situazione di Roma, quindi potresti avere ragione tu.. è una mia sensazione!


----------



## juventino (6 Giugno 2016)

Per chi vive a Roma la cosa più intelligente sarebbe stata votare Giachetti al primo turno in modo da evitare la Meloni al ballottaggio e poi la Raggi al secondo turno, imho. Io avrei fatto così.
Speriamo che ce la faccia Giachetti al ballottaggio, con la Meloni la Raggi rischierebbe la sconfitta.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Per me a Bologna il PD ha perso i voti di chi non è andato a votare, non si sono convertiti in altro.
> Non conosco la situazione di Roma, quindi potresti avere ragione tu.. è una mia sensazione!



Si, il dato della affluenza è emblematico, da 72% circa a 59% circa. Praticamente i voti che mancano ora a Merola


----------



## Aragorn (6 Giugno 2016)

Essendo in zona non mi meraviglio più di tanto dei risultati a Bologna, moltissima gente spendeva parole ben poco gratificanti su Merola. Detto questo, salvo miracoli, verrà certamente riconfermato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Essendo in zona non mi meraviglio più di tanto dei risultati a Bologna, moltissima gente spendeva parole ben poco gratificanti su Merola. Detto questo, salvo miracoli, verrà certamente riconfermato.



L'assurdità è questa qui, pure io sono della zona.  Ti fa schifo il sindaco? Provane uno nuovo almeno. Così in sostanza non cambierà nulla. Come per le regionali, si sono perse percentuali assurde di votanti, ma il risultato finale è sempre stato quello e il PD fa orecchie da mercante. Finché vince che importa infondo?

Risultato? Ci sarà lo stesso sindaco che vi sta sulle balle


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Giugno 2016)

Per me a Roma ha vinto il movimento, non esiste che chi ha votato a sinistra vada sulla Meloni.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me a Roma ha vinto il movimento, non esiste che chi ha votato a sinistra vada sulla Meloni.



C'è anche un 10% di marchini che se lo cucca tutto la Meloni


----------



## Aragorn (6 Giugno 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> L'assurdità è questa qui, pure io sono della zona.  Ti fa schifo il sindaco? Provane uno nuovo almeno. Così in sostanza non cambierà nulla. Come per le regionali, si sono perse percentuali assurde di votanti, ma il risultato finale è sempre stato quello e il PD fa orecchie da mercante. Finché vince che importa infondo?
> 
> Risultato? Ci sarà lo stesso sindaco che vi sta sulle balle



Concordo, nemmeno io riesco a capire il modo di ragionare di certa gente. L'unica spiegazione che posso darmi è che, essendoci qui in Emilia molta gente convinta che il PD sia l'unico partito votabile per chi si dichiara di sinistra (può sembrare un luogo comune, ma per quel che vedo non lo è poi così tanto), alcuni in caso di malcontento preferiscono limitarsi all'astensione piuttosto che macchiarsi di alto tradimento votando un altro partito. Una sorta di "mi ha fatto le corna, ma lo amo quindi lo perdono"


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Giugno 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Per chi vive a Roma la cosa più intelligente sarebbe stata votare Giachetti al primo turno in modo da evitare la Meloni al ballottaggio e poi la Raggi al secondo turno, imho. Io avrei fatto così.
> Speriamo che ce la faccia Giachetti al ballottaggio, con la Meloni la Raggi rischierebbe la sconfitta.


La Raggi al ballottaggio con Giachetti ora ha in pugno la vittoria


----------



## smallball (6 Giugno 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> La Raggi al ballottaggio con Giachetti ora ha in pugno la vittoria


ha gia' vinto,prendera' tutti i voti del centrodestra


----------



## AntaniPioco (6 Giugno 2016)

ottimo risultato del centrodestra a milano, sala in pratica veniva fortemente sovrastimato dai sondaggi, sono pari

torino e bologna risultati clamorosi, spero soprattutto per bologna in un voto anti-pd, una città che come si è visto nei giorni scorsi è ostaggio dei delinquenti dei centri sociali protetti da merola

berlusconi distrutto da queste elezioni, lo salva solo il 20% preso a Milano, nient'altro


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Giugno 2016)

Il nano è andato forte anche qui eh...


----------



## smallball (6 Giugno 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> ottimo risultato del centrodestra a milano, sala in pratica veniva fortemente sovrastimato dai sondaggi, sono pari
> 
> torino e bologna risultati clamorosi, spero soprattutto per bologna in un voto anti-pd, una città che come si è visto nei giorni scorsi è ostaggio dei delinquenti dei centri sociali protetti da merola
> 
> berlusconi distrutto da queste elezioni, lo salva solo il 20% preso a Milano, nient'altro


analisi corretta,a questo punto credo che Berlusconi debba mollare,anche se lui puntera' sul referendum di Ottobre


----------



## Sheva my Hero (6 Giugno 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> ottimo risultato del centrodestra a milano, sala in pratica veniva fortemente sovrastimato dai sondaggi, sono pari
> 
> torino e bologna risultati clamorosi, spero soprattutto per bologna in un voto anti-pd, una città che come si è visto nei giorni scorsi è ostaggio dei delinquenti dei centri sociali protetti da merola
> 
> berlusconi distrutto da queste elezioni, lo salva solo il 20% preso a Milano, nient'altro



si salva a milano solamente perchè ha presentato un candidato valido tanto quanto sala, sono entrambi due manager e chiunque si scelga si casca bene. per il resto solo grandi scoppole nei dentri, ma del resto si sapeva già che berlusconi fosse politicamente finito, non c'erano certo bisogno ancora queste elezioni per chiarirlo.


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Giugno 2016)

Berlusconi ha pagato la scelta di non allearsi a Roma con la Lega, il primo partito di centrodestra e' quello di Salvini e se non capisce che deve stare con lui e' destinato a scomparire del tutto.A Milano infatti si gioca la vittoria


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha pagato la scelta di non allearsi a Roma con la Lega, il primo partito di centrodestra e' quello di Salvini e se non capisce che deve stare con lui e' destinato a scomparire del tutto.A Milano infatti si gioca la vittoria



Berlusconi non esiste più , a Roma è al 4% . Pietra tombale


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Berlusconi non esiste più , a Roma è al 4% . Pietra tombale


Pietra tombale per la sua scelta sbagliata, bastava allearsi con la Meloni ed era al ballottaggio.Deve entrare nell'ottica che il leader di centrodestra attualmente e' Salvini


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Giugno 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha pagato la scelta di non allearsi a Roma con la Lega, il primo partito di centrodestra e' quello di Salvini e se non capisce che deve stare con lui e' destinato a scomparire del tutto.A Milano infatti si gioca la vittoria



Guarda che certe scelte non si fanno di "pancia" ma con continui sondaggi, Roma è fondamentalmente di destra, ma Berlusconi non lo vogliono più vedere nemmeno con il Binocolo, se si fossero presentati assieme avrebbe preso molti meno voti anche la lega e la Meloni,
di certo non si sarebbero sommati come nelle altre città.

L'ho detto e lo ripeto: Lega, FI e fardelli sono la stessa cosa (anche NDC naturalmente), possono avere contrasti sulla leadership, ma si rivolgono allo stesso elettorato e sostengono le stesse lobby, non ultima la mafia.


----------



## wfiesso (6 Giugno 2016)

Quindi in conclusione B va al ballottaggio solo a Milano? In tutte le altre città é stato sconfitto?


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Guarda che certe scelte non si fanno di "pancia" ma con continui sondaggi, Roma è fondamentalmente di destra, ma Berlusconi non lo vogliono più vedere nemmeno con il Binocolo, se si fossero presentati assieme avrebbe preso molti meno voti anche la lega e la Meloni,
> di certo non si sarebbero sommati come nelle altre città.
> 
> L'ho detto e lo ripeto: Lega, FI e fardelli sono la stessa cosa (anche NDC naturalmente), possono avere contrasti sulla leadership, ma si rivolgono allo stesso elettorato e sostengono le stesse lobby, non ultima la mafia.


Se va beh, perche' il pd di Marino a chi si rivolgeva, ma per favore,sono protetti dai magistrati sinistroidi. Il mistero e' come ha potuto prendere il 20% Giachetti, tanto verra' mazzolato per bene al ballottaggio


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Quindi in conclusione B va al ballottaggio solo a Milano? In tutte le altre città é stato sconfitto?



Si umiliato ( Roma 4% ) ... E a milano ci va perché è con altre 200 liste .


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Giugno 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Se va beh, perche' il pd di Marino a chi si rivolgeva, ma per favore,sono protetti dai magistrati sinistroidi. Il mistero e' come ha potuto prendere il 20% Giachetti, tanto verra' mazzolato per bene al ballottaggio



I sinistroidi non esistono più da un pezzo, non lo era nemmeno Pisapia a Milano (ha fatto più politiche sociali la pessima Moratti, ho detto tutto  ),
semplicemente quelli che oggi definiamo "sinistra" sono al servizio di lobby più internazionali, sappiamo bene quali,
per noi semplici cittadini sono un tragedia anche loro, ma rispetto ai 4 patetici mafiosi della "nostra" destra perlomeno ci danno un briciolo in più di credibilità internazionale che si riflette sui mercati.


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> I sinistroidi non esistono più da un pezzo, non lo era nemmeno Pisapia a milano (ha fatto più politiche sociali la pessima Moratti, ho detto tutto  ),
> semplicemente quelli che oggi definiamo "sinistra" sono al servizio di lobby più internazionali, sappiamo bene quali,
> per noi semplici cittadini sono un tragedia anche loro, ma rispetto ai 4 mafiosi della "nostra" destra perlomeno ci danno più credibilità internazionale.


Preferisco avere credibilita' in Italia che fare il burattino in Europa


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Se va beh, perche' il pd di Marino a chi si rivolgeva, ma per favore,sono protetti dai magistrati sinistroidi. Il mistero e' come ha potuto prendere il 20% Giachetti, tanto verra' mazzolato per bene al ballottaggio




L ha votato chi vuole che le cose rimangano così , i trafficoni , i malviventi .... Al ballottaggio sarà una lotta tra L onestà ( fino a prova contraria ) e chi si è spolpato Roma ... Sarà una sfida tra i giovani fino ai 45 anni ( dove il M5S arriva al 50/55% ) e i vecchi bacucchi che guardano Vespa il TG1 è il TG5 .

L 'onesta paga sempre , se non é adesso sarà a breve è solo una questione di tempo .


----------



## Milan7champions (6 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> L ha votato chi vuole che le cose rimangano così , i trafficoni , i malviventi .... Al ballottaggio sarà una lotta tra L onestà ( fino a prova contraria ) e chi si è spolpato Roma ... Sarà una sfida tra i giovani fino ai 45 anni ( dove il M5S arriva al 50/55% ) e i vecchi bacucchi che guardano Vespa il TG1 è il TG5 .
> 
> L 'onesta paga sempre , se non é adesso sarà a breve è solo una questione di tempo .


Condivido il tuo pensiero


----------



## wfiesso (6 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si umiliato ( Roma 4% ) ... E a milano ci va perché è con altre 200 liste .



ok grazie del quadro, finalmente ce ne liberiamo almeno in politica


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Giugno 2016)

Berlusconi a Libero: "Un grande risultato".


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Berlusconi a Libero: "Un grande risultato".



Che poveretto , è stato umiliato su ogni piano .


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Berlusconi a Libero: "Un grande risultato".



Probabilmente un lapsus. 
non si riferiva al suo partito ma degli Italiani a non averlo votato


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Giugno 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Concordo, nemmeno io riesco a capire il modo di ragionare di certa gente. L'unica spiegazione che posso darmi è che, essendoci qui in Emilia molta gente convinta che il PD sia l'unico partito votabile per chi si dichiara di sinistra (può sembrare un luogo comune, ma per quel che vedo non lo è poi così tanto), alcuni in caso di malcontento preferiscono limitarsi all'astensione piuttosto che macchiarsi di alto tradimento votando un altro partito. Una sorta di "mi ha fatto le corna, ma lo amo quindi lo perdono"



Qua il PD è come la squadra del cuore, si vota a prescindere. Se domani Berlusconi si candidasse col PD prenderebbe pure lui na caterva di voti. Una tristezza assurda.

Più che di corna siamo nel caso di marito che riempe di sberle e cazzotti la moglie, ma questa mica lo lascia, continua a prendere sberloni all'infinito.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (6 Giugno 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Qua il PD è come la squadra del cuore, si vota a prescindere. Se domani Berlusconi si candidasse col PD prenderebbe pure lui na caterva di voti. Una tristezza assurda.
> 
> Più che di corna siamo nel caso di marito che riempe di sberle e cazzotti la moglie, ma questa mica lo lascia, continua a prendere sberloni all'infinito.



In un certo senso li comprendo, gli emiliani e i romagnoli hanno da sempre nel sangue questa loro ideologia socialdemocratica, comunque di sinistra, non capisco perchè dovrebbero di botto divenire fascistoidi solo perchè l'attuale vertice del PD non è allineato su questi valori.

Il problema che però a questo punto dovrebbero contestarlo pesantemente in altre maniere, invece in Italia c'è questo strano tabù per cui tutti fanno le pulci in casa d'altri e nessuno pensa a pretendere pulizia a casa propria. 
vale per tutti gli schieramenti, noi italiani siamo tifosi, non idealisti...


----------



## vota DC (6 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Quindi in conclusione B va al ballottaggio solo a Milano? In tutte le altre città é stato sconfitto?



Milano, Napoli, Bologna e Trieste. 
A Trieste è in nettissimo vantaggio e ha pure usato un candidato che non voleva più nessuno (è il matto che prende a calci la segnaletica del giro d'Italia, c'è ancora il video su youtube!) però il candidato del centrosinistra è stato fregato da Renzi che in prima persona si è assunto l'impegno di salvare la ferriera che tutti vogliono chiudere.
A Napoli la vedo dura, nemmeno l'inciucio lo farà vincere.
A Bologna i grillini è più probabile che votino la leghista piuttosto che il campano amichetto delle scuole private Merola, tuttavia il distacco è troppo grande e in ogni caso il fattore Berlusconi non è chissà che.

Comunque se non sbaglio parte all'opposizione in tutte le città e ha qualche possibilità di strapparne qualcuna al centrosinistra, anche se è stato penoso a Roma e Torino.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Giugno 2016)

*Giorgia Meloni: "Silvio Berlusconi non è più lucido. Da parte sua non c'è stato nessun tentativo di dolo o sabotaggio. Semplicemente Silvio ha perso lucidità e non può più governare nè il suo partito, nè la nazione."*


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Giorgia Meloni: "Silvio Berlusconi non è più lucido. Da parte sua non c'è stato nessun tentativo di dolo o sabotaggio. Semplicemente Silvio ha perso lucidità e non può più governare nè il suo partito, nè la nazione."*



Quello che mi disse il mio " amico " responsabile di F.I. ... oramai a 80anni ( vorrei vedere ) non ha più la lucidità di un tempo e non è più in grado di portare avanti decisioni cosi importanti . 

oramai tutto il suo regno è alla deriva ... Premium venduta , milan in cessione e F.I. ai minimi storici .


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Giorgia Meloni: "Silvio Berlusconi non è più lucido. Da parte sua non c'è stato nessun tentativo di dolo o sabotaggio. Semplicemente Silvio ha perso lucidità e non può più governare nè il suo partito, nè la nazione."*



Politicamente ormai conta come un involtino primavera, il problema è che noi (milanisti) siamo ancora schiavi dei suoi umori..


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quello che mi disse il mio " amico " responsabile di F.I. ... oramai a 80anni ( vorrei vedere ) non ha più la lucidità di un tempo e non è più in grado di portare avanti decisioni cosi importanti .
> 
> oramai tutto il suo regno è alla deriva ... Premium venduta , milan in cessione e F.I. ai minimi storici .



E già prima non è che fosse una cima. Pensa ora.

Piuttosto [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] ma sai perchè non si è candidato Di Battista a Roma ? Non che lo stimi eh però sarebbe stato già tutto un altro nome.


----------



## Danielsan (8 Giugno 2016)

Perché Di Battista si è candidato come parlamentare. I salti di poltrona li lasciano agli altri.
Tipo Giachetti..


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Giugno 2016)

Intanto la Mussolini ha confermato che Berlusconi ha voluto sabotare la meloni

È un pazzo, veramente


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Giugno 2016)

Danielsan ha scritto:


> Perché Di Battista si è candidato come parlamentare. I salti di poltrona li lasciano agli altri.
> Tipo Giachetti..



Meglio sindaco che parlamentare, soprattutto nelle grandi città.

Non ci vedo niente di male onestamente.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Giugno 2016)

Comunque hanno iniziata a menarla per le Olimpiadi a Roma per dar contro alla Raggi, pure Totti si è schierato a favore, mi sa che il ballottaggio sarà tutto tranne che scontato


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E già prima non è che fosse una cima. Pensa ora.
> 
> Piuttosto [MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] ma sai perchè non si è candidato Di Battista a Roma ? Non che lo stimi eh però sarebbe stato già tutto un altro nome.


Perché in un paese reale e ONESTO se sei stato eletto per fare il parlamentare devi portare a termine il tuo mandato e non puoi presentarti come sindaco o per altre cariche ( uno dei principi fondamentali del M5S )


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Giugno 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Comunque hanno iniziata a menarla per le Olimpiadi a Roma per dar contro alla Raggi, pure Totti si è schierato a favore, mi sa che il ballottaggio sarà tutto tranne che scontato



Totti in realtà poi si è corretto anche perché avrebbe contro il 70% di Roma .
Chiedi a [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] se vorrebbe le olimpiadi a Roma .... 
Ci manca solo quello ...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Giugno 2016)

Ma nessuno commenta le dichiarazioni della Mussolini?
mi appaiono piuttosto clamorose...


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Giugno 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma nessuno commenta le dichiarazioni della Mussolini?
> mi appaiono piuttosto clamorose...



Una follia totale, ma non serviva che dicesse quelle cose, era abbastanza palese la strategia
A questo punto non deve esistere più alcuna alleanza, ma purtroppo non succederà


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Giugno 2016)

Sapete che gliene frega alla Meloni poi, tanto ora col doppio stipendio da parlamentare e consigliere...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Giugno 2016)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Una follia totale, ma non serviva che dicesse quelle cose, era abbastanza palese la strategia
> A questo punto non deve esistere più alcuna alleanza, ma purtroppo non succederà



Credo che per provare a vincere debbano ancora andare a braccetto, e non fanno nemmeno fatica visto che tutte e tre le teste del centrodestra servono la stessa lobby e in realtà fardelli e Lega nonostante le parole non sono forze nazional socialiste,

La colpa è comunque sempre dell'elettorato che da ancora credibilità a quelli zombie di FI, che acquisirebbero un senso solo se divenissero una vera forza liberale.

Ahoo annamo bene

Fardelli italia e Lega si spacciano per destre sociali e sono liberisti intrallazzati con le mafie nazionali
FI si spaccia per liberale e anche loro sono idem a lega ecc
PD si spacciano per socialdemocratici e sono liberisti collusi con le mafie bancarie internazionali
SEL si spacciano per una forza socialista ecologista e sono liberisti civette del PD

La sinistra estrema ha il terrore di dichiararsi comunista e le poche volte che governa, vedi Pisapia, si dimostra liberista a tutti gli effetti

ma dove cavolo possiamo sbattere la testa?

non includo i cinquestelle perchè non hanno mai governato nulla di considerevole.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Giugno 2016)

Questa è mitica 

Alla Raggi basta puntare su questo per vincere in sicurezza su Giacchetti


----------

